# your top 5 metal songs.



## X (Apr 22, 2009)

so, i need some more music, and i have no idea what metal bands are best. post your top 5 favorite metal songs.

song name and artist.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 22, 2009)

none

/thread


actually i like one metal band okay

ANIMOSITY


----------



## Attaman (Apr 22, 2009)

5:  Kinslayer ~ Nightwish
4:  Hard Rock Hallelujah ~ Lordi
3:  The Bloody Rage of the Titans ~ Rhapsody (of Fire)
2:  Devil is a Loser ~ Lordi
1:  Emerald Sword ~ Rhapsody (of Fire)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 22, 2009)

5. The Resurrected by Kataklsym (groove death metal)
4. Tears by Tvangeste (symphonic black metal)
3. Cold by At The Gates (dev./melodic death metal)
2. The Fury by Decapitated (technical death metal)
1. Opening of the Gates by Morbid Angel (dev./technical death metal)


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh jeez I don't even know. At this moment:

Augury - The Lair of Purity
Between the Buried and Me - Selkies: The Endless Obsession
Cynic - The Space for This
Martyr - Feast of Vermin
Blind Guardian - And Then There Was Silence

No particular order. Don't worry, it'll be different tomorrow.


----------



## Icky (Apr 23, 2009)

1:Indestructable-Disturbed
2:The Judas Kiss-Metallica
3:Let the Bodies Hit the Floor(yes, really)-Drowning Pool 
4:Battery-Metallica
5:Enter Sandman-Metallica
*BONUS:*Ten Thousand Fists-Disturbed
(yes, I listen to a lot of Metallica)


----------



## AxlePerri (Apr 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> 1:  Emerald Sword ~ Rhapsody (of Fire)


2. Mercenary - 11 Dreams (or World Hate Center)


Lastdirewolf said:


> 3. Cold by At The Gates (dev./melodic death metal)


4. Quo Vadis - On The Shores Of Ithaka
5. Profugus Mortis (Blackguard) - The Beauty Of This Form


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 24, 2009)

5. Seven - Necrophagist

4. Altered from Catechization - Job for a Cowboy

3. Master of Puppets - Metallica

2. Blood and Thunder - Mastodon

1. Way of the Fist - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 24, 2009)

Is Five Finger Death Punch even metal? I browsed through a few of their songs, listened to completion, and they sounded like your basic hard rock. Kinda singing, some heavy parts with double bass, but it never reached that...level, that power that even heavy metal has. I'm not trying to be a elitist here (though JFAC is still technically a -core band), but I gotta say Five Finger is iffy, haven't heard any 'metal' in them.


----------



## ale (Apr 24, 2009)

Holy Diver: Dio
Diamonds and Rust: Judas Priest
The Number of the Beast: Iron Maiden
War Pigs: Black Sabbath
Out of the Ashes: Symphony X

These are my current favorites.  All time would be hard considering I find new ones each week in preparation to radio dj.


----------



## Benni (Apr 24, 2009)

Revolution Deathsquat /Dragonforce("extreme" power metal)
Valley of the damned /dragonforce
Anything /An Endless Sporadic (progressiv/acoustic metal)
Vicarious /Tool      i cant help me but i like this song xDDD not even know what metal                           this is o.o
Virus /Heavenly (Powermetal)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 24, 2009)

Benni said:


> Vicarious /Tool      i cant help me but i like this song xDDD not even know what metal                           this is o.o



It's not metal at all  

It's like...industrial rock

Mrchrissssssss, I need back up, Mrchrissssssssss D:


----------



## witus (Apr 24, 2009)

1. My Last Serenade - Killswitch Engage
2. The Truth Of a Liar - August Burns Red
3. Waking the demon - Bullet For My Valentine
4. Element of One - Killswitch Engage
5. Gematria (The killing name) - Slipknot [commercial but whatever xP]


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 24, 2009)

Personal Favorites (at the moment). 

1. Last In Line - Children of Bodom
2. Heros To Us - Kalmah
3. Death Unlimited - Norther
4. Beyond the Dark Sun - Wintersun
5. Severe Emotional Distress - Into Eternity 

\m/ FINNISH METAL \m/


----------



## Vekke (Apr 24, 2009)

I only like "soft" metal--which basicallly means I like the songs for their own merits and not for how "metal" they are if that makes any sense, but here goes:

Lacuna Coil: Senzafine
Nightwish: Over the Hills and Far Away
Lacuna Coil: Comalies
Iron Maiden: Fear of the Dark
Lacuna Coil: Spellbound


----------



## Shade Koba (Apr 25, 2009)

5 Drowning Pool
4 Metallica
3 KoRn
2 Disturbed
1 Marilyn Manson

Anything from any of these metal bands are pretty good ^_^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 25, 2009)

Goin' down cap'n...

Not a whole lotta metal above me ^ :E


----------



## Brody (Apr 25, 2009)

Metals a pretty broad genre, as a whole here's my top 5:

5. Kings of the Carnival Creation by Dimmu Borgir 
4. Holy Thunderforce - Rhapsody of Fire
3. Disposable Teens - Marilyn Manson
2. Dragula- Rob Zombie
1. Electric Eye - Judas Priest


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> 5 Drowning Pool
> 4 Metallica
> 3 KoRn
> 2 Disturbed
> ...


YES.


----------



## Aden (Apr 26, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> 1:Indestructable-Disturbed
> 2:The Judas Kiss-Metallica
> 3:Let the Bodies Hit the Floor(yes, really)-Drowning Pool
> 4:Battery-Metallica
> ...





Benni said:


> Revolution Deathsquat /Dragonforce("extreme" power metal)
> Valley of the damned /dragonforce





witus said:


> 1. My Last Serenade - Killswitch Engage
> 2. The Truth Of a Liar - August Burns Red
> 3. Waking the demon - Bullet For My Valentine
> 4. Element of One - Killswitch Engage
> 5. Gematria (The killing name) - Slipknot [commercial but whatever xP]





> 5 Drowning Pool
> 4 Metallica
> 3 KoRn
> 2 Disturbed
> ...



Now see, if I really cared anymore, I could rage at these for a long, long time. However, I've realized that people having shitty tastes can't really be helped, and I'm just going to stop while I'm ahead.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Now see, if I really cared anymore, I could rage at these for a long, long time. However, I've realized that people having shitty tastes can't really be helped, and I'm just going to stop while I'm ahead.



Bububububububububub


DON'T CROSS THE SERIOUS METAL MUSICIAN GUYS HE'LL FUCK YOUR TASTES UP


Mr. Bungle - My Ass Is On Fire
Strapping Young Lad - Far Beyond Metal
Brutal Truth - Blue World
Last Days Of Humanity - A Divine Proclamation Of Finishing The Present Existence
GWAR - Bring Back The Bomb (Preferably the live version where they crank the guitars way louder than the vocals)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Now see, if I really cared anymore, I could rage at these for a long, long time. However, I've realized that people having shitty tastes can't really be helped, and I'm just going to stop while I'm ahead.



I've been biting my tongue for the longest, maybe around half isn't metal that's listed here <_<


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Holy Vehm (Secret Chiefs 3) - Hypostasis of the Archons (Enemy)
Holy Vehm (Secret Chiefs 3) - Exterminating Angel (Enemy)

I forgot these are good too. Supposed to sound like Faxed Head but I don't have any Faxed Head albums and their website went down unfortunately so it might be a while.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Now see, if I really cared anymore, I could rage at these for a long, long time. However, I've realized that people having shitty tastes can't really be helped, and I'm just going to stop while I'm ahead.



If you wan't some progressive metal bands Aden, click here. OP, you can check these bands too, they're really good.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> click here



*16. 30 SECONDS TO MARS* 


Hur hur.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *16. 30 SECONDS TO MARS*
> 
> 
> Hur hur.



I swear I didn't put that there >.>


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Apr 26, 2009)

These are my favorites right now. There might not be 5, I'ma just type. xD

Six - All That Remains
Kingdom For A Heart - Sonata Arctica (Anything by them is good)
Almost anything from Children of Bodom
Eve of Seduction - Symphony X
Seven - Symphony X

Symphony X has a few not so good songs, but they're a pretty safe power/progressive metal bet.

Ooh, also forgot viking metal. D:

ANYTHING BY ENSIFERUM
Cry of the Blackbirds - Amon Amarth
ANYTHING BY FINTROLL

There we go.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2009)

Ark said:


> If you wan't some progressive metal bands Aden, click here. OP, you can check these bands too, they're really good.



It's not that, it's just that the OP asked for some _good *metal*_ songs, and people are giving him Disturbed, Dragonforce, and Bullet for my Valentine.

Anyway, my top 5 for today:

Textures - Polars
SikTh - Skies of Millenium Night
Opeth - Reverie / Harlequin Forest
Twisted Into Form - Erased
PsyOpus - The White Light


----------



## composite_beast (May 3, 2009)

About the only newer so-called Metal band I've been listening to is Witchcraft.  A friend at work turned me on to them, and I'm happily converted.  They aren't metal all the time, and I like that.  They're actually quite bluesy and funky, but they can throw down like motherfuckers when they want to.

5 songs:

You Bury Your Head
Queen of Bees
Her Sisters They Were Weak
Hey Doctor
I see a Man (bass line sounds almost like "Heard it Through the   Grapevine")


----------



## Attaman (May 4, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's not that, it's just that the OP asked for some _good *metal*_ songs, and people are giving him Disturbed, Dragonforce, and Bullet for my Valentine.


Hm, would you say stuff by Iron Maiden counts as 'good' metal?


----------



## D-vious (May 4, 2009)

Khanate - Under Rotting Sky
Nunslaughter - Raid the Convent
Skepticism - Untitled
Autopsy - Charred Remains
Mournful Congregation - The Epitome of Gods and Men Alike


----------



## Aden (May 4, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Hm, would you say stuff by Iron Maiden counts as 'good' metal?



I'm not that big a fan, but you can't argue with the classics. :3

But don't worry - I'm sure Glaice will be here soon to arbitrate.


----------



## Not Hitler (May 10, 2009)

5- Farewell- Boris.
4- Helter Skelter- Beatles (yes, it counts as an early incarnation).
3- Cunts With Roses- Shit & Shine.
2- Kashmir- Led Zeppelin.
1-Unsuccessfully Coping With The Natural Beauty Of Infidelity (full version)- Type O Negative.


----------



## Whitetip (May 10, 2009)

Choosing 5 is prety damn hard I have to say. But these I would say are the current top 5 in partcular order.

Macabre - Appartment 213
Cryptopsy - We Bleed
Cephalic Carnage - Lucid Interval
Cradle Of Filth - Lustmord and Wargasm (The Lick Of Carnivorous Winds)
Dying Fetus - Killing On Adrenaline


----------



## Shouden (May 10, 2009)

1. You Got Another Thing Coming - Judas Priest
2. Of Wolf and Man - Metallica
3. Kashmir - Led Zeppelin
4. Iron Man - Black Sabbath
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard


There's my Classic Metal list.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2009)

Kay guys.

Artist - Song

Ferchristsakes.


----------



## Shouden (May 10, 2009)

why does it matter, though? As long as you have an artist and a song....and people can tell the difference.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 17, 2009)

Lol :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol :V .



I know man  ã“ã‚Œã‚‰ã®éŸ³æ¥½ã¯ç§ã®ãŸã‚ã«ä½™ã‚Šã«å¥³ã‚‰ã—ã„....


----------



## kjmars63 (May 22, 2009)

5 Ten Masked Men/Sledgehammer (Death Metal cover, originally by Peter Gabriel)
4 Motograter/Get Back
3 Mushroomhead/The Wrist
2 Static-X/Push It
1 Meshuggah/Rational Gaze


----------



## Aden (May 22, 2009)

Woo another top five.

Hacride - Awakening
The Faceless - Shape Shifters/Coldly Calculated Design
Meshuggah - Catch Thirty-Three (shaddup, it's all like one big song anyway)
The Monolith Deathcult - Den Ensomme Nordens Dronning
TesseracT - Concealing Fate (Part 1)


----------



## ~secret~ (May 23, 2009)

Not enough Judas Priest in this thread

Painkiller http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60Iv_kAjMLk
Judas Rising http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdJcrGJ97M

Though not really a metal band, Rainbow have got a good speed metal track

Kill the King http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ZfrCPKEqM

Cant really pick 5 favourite metal songs, changes everyday.


----------



## Gavrill (May 23, 2009)

Galneryus - Cause Disarray 
Sabaton - Panzerkampf
Cold - With My Mind
Slayer - Cult

That's it. I'm not a big metal fan.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (May 28, 2009)

Arch enemy - Nemesis
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
The monolith deathcult - Deux ex machina
Panzerchrist - Lies
Symphony x - Eve of seduction

Edit: Damn, forgot the opeth


----------



## fox423 (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm let's see.

5.  This Calling - All That Remains
4.  Those Who Cannot Speak - Shadows Fall
3.  Forsaken - As I Lay Dying
2.  This Time Was Mine - Unearth
1.  Comfort Betrays - As I Lay Dying


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 17, 2009)

sunn 0))/Boris- Akuma no Kuma
Opeth- Drapery falls
Lurker of Chalice- Piercing Where They Might
Cryptopsy- slit your guts
Celtic Frost- Ground
yeah


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 17, 2009)

Ark said:


> Personal Favorites (at the moment).
> 
> 1. Last In Line - Children of Bodom
> 2. Heros To Us - Kalmah
> ...


 
Into Eternity is SO underrated.  Stu Block is a beast.

Anyway, here's my top 5:

5. Blood and Thunder - Mastodon
4. Out - Into Eternity
3. Dread and the Fugitive Mind - Megadeth
2. In the Name of God - Dream Theater
1. A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater

and I could list many, many more, but I won't.

Progressive Metal is my speciality.


----------



## Sage (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm... Tough one. 

I'll go with:
5. Meshuggah - War
4. Dethklok - Go Into The Water
3. Nevermore - Evolution 169
2. Strapping Young Lad - Decimator
1. Opeth - Atonement


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 21, 2009)

Sage said:


> Hmm... Tough one.
> 
> I'll go with:
> 5. Meshuggah - War
> ...


 
Go into the water. 
Live there, die there. 
Live there, die.


----------



## ArawnNox (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, lemme see...

Lordi - Blood Red Sandman
Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah
Turisas - Battle Metal
Manowar - Dawn of Battle
Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 21, 2009)

In no order, these are just a few of my favorites as I have no top.
1.) Meshuggah - Bleed - obZen
2.) Midvinter - All Things To End Are Made - At The Sight Of The Apocalypse Dragon
3.) Bathory - White Bones - Destroyer Of Worlds
4.) Mithotyn - Shadows Of The Past - In The Sign Of The Ravens
5.) God Dethroned - The Grand Grimoire - The Grand Grimoire

And just for good measure: Destruction - Mad Butcher - Mad Butcher


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 21, 2009)

"Aftertaste of the Emaciated" - The Red Death.
"Love Lost in A Hail of Gun Fire" - Bleeding Through.
"From A Buried Heart" - Abigail Williams.
"Shoeshine for Neptune" - Arsonists Get All The Girls.
"Dirty World" - Dope.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> In no order, these are just a few of my favorites as I have no top.
> 1.) Meshuggah - Bleed - obZen


 
anything by...
MESHUGGAH!


----------



## D Void (Jun 22, 2009)

1)The evil that men do-By Iron Maiden-From the Album-From the album Number of the Beast
2)Rime of the ancient mariner-By Iron Maiden-From the album Powerslave
3)Mr Crowley-By Ozzy Ozborn
4)One-By Metalica-From the album ...and justice for all
5)Black Sabbeth-By Black Sabbeth-From the album Black Sabbeth


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 23, 2009)

pirate song: alestorm
leviathan: alestorm
keelhauled: alestorm
that famous old spiced: alestorm
over the seas: alestorm

as far as i'm concerned, they are the only band really worth listening to.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 23, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> pirate song: alestorm
> leviathan: alestorm
> keelhauled: alestorm
> that famous old spiced: alestorm
> ...


 
lol, no offense, but you need to expand into other bands.  I'm obsessed with about 4 bands myself, but you can't just stick with one.  There's gotta be someone else out there that you can't get enough of.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> pirate song: alestorm
> leviathan: alestorm
> keelhauled: alestorm
> that famous old spiced: alestorm
> ...



The novelty will wear off in about a week.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah. If you like Alestorm, grey fox, there's plenty of bands in that genre you'd probably enjoy. Check out Finntroll and Mago De Oz for starters.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGywo81G6lk


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 24, 2009)

1) Black Sabbath - Neon Knights
2) Black Sabbath - In For the Kill
3) Black Sabbath - Sign of the Southern Cross
4) Black Sabbath - Children of the Sea
5) Metallica - Shortest Straw

Um..._yeah_.


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jun 28, 2009)

5.  Nightwish-The Pharaoh Sails to Orion
4.Moonspell-"Moon in Mercury"
3. Dimmu Borgir-Spellbound (by the devil)
2. Septic Flesh-Infernal Sun
1. Iced Earth-Dante's Inferno


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 28, 2009)

In no particular order:

Slayer - Raining Blood
Slayer - Angel of Death
Meshuggah - Bleed
Pantera - Cometary gates
Metallica - Master of Puppets


Though you probably have already heard of all of those.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 20, 2009)

in no order

No Pitty For A Coward by Suicide Silence
Change In The House Of Flies by The Deftones
Walk by Pantera
What happens In Vegas by Fear Before The March Of Flames
Iron Man by Black Sabath.

jsut beingall inclusive in metal styles.


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

In no order:

Emperor - Ye Entrancemperium
Burzum - Beholding the Daughters of the Firmament
Opeth - Serenity Painted Death
Arsis - A Diamond For Disease
Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 20, 2009)

Piss Angel said:


> Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine



WOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 20, 2009)

Piss Angel said:


> Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


 
Agreed. Meshuggah fucking kicks ass. MATH METAL!!!!!!! >



Xipoid said:


> Meshuggah - Bleed


 
Best song from ObZen!


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOO


There should be a law that Meshuggah needs to play Future Breed Machine at every show.


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2009)

Kiko The Freako said:


> in no order
> 
> No Pitty For A Coward by Suicide Silence
> Change In The House Of Flies by The Deftones
> ...



If you say so bub.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

It sucks there are to many good songs.


----------



## dwitefry (Jul 23, 2009)

'This is Metal' 'That Is Metal'...The OP just said he wanted 'Metal', nothing more specific.

If we're being technical Heavy Metal or Metal was first used to (negatively) describe Safe as Yesterday Is, an ok album by Humble Pie (which featured Peter Frampton and Steve Marriot of the Small Faces, neither of whom conjure Corpsegrinder-esque images) and was popularised in relation to Black Sabbath and Led Zeppelin. It was then associated with bands like Uriah Heap and UFO before Metal as most regualr folk know it came into being with bands like The Scorpions and AC/DC and developed through bands like Iron Maiden, Metallica and Megadeth. The term 'Metal' now encompasses at least the sub-genres Doom Metal, Black Metal, Groove Metal, Nu-Metal, Gothic or Symphonic Metal, Death Metal, Metalcore, Rap Metal, Alternative Metal, Speed Metal, Glam Metal, Sludge Metal, Thrash Metal, Power Metal, Viking Metal and, of all things, Post-Metal!  And that's just from the Blogspot I'm on at the moment, downloading Metal.

So as we're being really anal about things, people who post a list mixing say Linkin Park, Dimmu Borgir, Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden and Lacuna Coil are actually giving a more accurate reply and showing a more accurate understanding of the genre. So Nurrr, lol.

I couldn't even begin to choose my top 5 incidentally

Cannibal Corpse' Hammer Smashed Face; Within Temptation's Ice Queen; Black Sabbath's Black Sabbath; Metallica's Fuel and KoRn's Daddy are the first five that comes to mind. but I'm sure people will bitch about how 'Metal' they are and thus how 'Metal' I am, without bothernig to y'know, think I own Carcass, Dimmu Borgir, Meshuggah, Morbid Angel, Bathory etc albums, just I prefer the tracks I've listed.

Ah, I feel better now I've vented at something. Sorry you had to be on the recieving end.

MeX


----------



## phorphaux (Jul 25, 2009)

Lesee

Fairy Fay-White chapel
Tastes like Kevin Bacon-Iwrestled a bear once
Right-Theskycamefalling
The uprising-Veil of maya
ants of the sky-Between the buried and me

(one more for flavor)

what we once-Job for a cowboy


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 25, 2009)

dwitefry said:


> The term 'Metal' now encompasses at least the sub-genres Doom Metal, Black Metal, Groove Metal, Nu-Metal, Gothic or Symphonic Metal, Death Metal, Metalcore, Rap Metal, Alternative Metal, Speed Metal, Glam Metal, Sludge Metal, Thrash Metal, Power Metal, Viking Metal and, of all things, Post-Metal!


 
You completely forgot to mention the bes sub-genre of all. For shame  Of course, I speak of Progressive Metal. Also, you forgot to mention Melodic Death Metal, Stoner Metal, and Avant-Garde Metal (even though you ironically mentioned Meshuggah, which is Avant-Garde Metal and an amazing band as well). Those are way more important than Groove Metal.



phorphaux said:


> ants of the sky-Between the buried and me


 
You, sir, are badass


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2009)

Been listening to a lot of heavy metal and hair metal as of late, having a weird taste for the past two weeks or so. 

We're not going to take it by Twisted Sister
I wanna Rock by Twisted Sister
Children of the Damned by Iron Maiden
Seventh Son of a Seventh Son by Iron maiden
Rainbow in the Dark by Dio

:E Too much deathcore, need more metal.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 25, 2009)

Current five?

Opeth - Dirge for November
My Dying Bride - Thy Raven Wings
My Dying Bride - The Snow in My Hand
My Dying Bride - A Doomed Lover
Nightwish - The Pharoah Sails to Orion

Subject to constant revision.


----------



## D Void (Jul 25, 2009)

Iron Man by Black sabbeth
Rime of the Ancient Mariner by Iron Maiden
Broken Hands by Lamb of God
My Plague by Slipknot
Stillborn by Black Lable Society


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Into Eternity is SO underrated. Stu Block is a beast.
> 
> Anyway, here's my top 5:
> 
> ...


 
My Top 5 Have Changed Dramtically:

5 (tie). "Bleed" - Meshuggah / "Nemesis" - Arch Enemy
4. "Buried in Oblivion/Black Sea of Agony/Morose Seclusion" - Into Eternity (Icount them as one song because they are one concept)
3. "Dread and the Fugitive Mind" - Megadeth
2. "Blood and Thunder" - Mastodon
1. "A Change of Seasons" - Dream Theater


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Avant-Garde Metal



Love me some In the Woods...

\Proud owner of "Omnio".


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> Love me some In the Woods...
> 
> \Proud owner of "Omnio".


 
It's one hell of a weird genre, but I love it


----------



## X (Jul 27, 2009)

in no particular order:

1.) GET TO THE CHOPPA - Austrian Death Machine
2.) The Height of Callousness - Spineshank
3.) Go Forth And Die - Dethklok
4.) Carry On - Saliva
5.) Castratikron - Dethklok


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 27, 2009)

Let's see if getting it down to five is possible:

Death - The Philosopher
Artillery - When Death Comes
Artillery - Sandbox Philosopher
Disarmonia Mundi - Quicksand Symmetry
Soilwork - Needlefeast
Iron Maiden - Wasted Years
Running Wild - Bad To The Bone
Kalmah - They Will Return

Nope, not possible, plus I want to throw the entire album Ride the Lightning by Metallica in there.


----------



## Manface (Feb 18, 2011)

1. Ice Nine Kills- The Greatest Story Ever Told
2. As I Lay Dying- Parallels
3. Sylosis- After Lifeless Years
4. Disarmonia Mundi- Mind Tricks
5. Feed Her To The Sharks- Extinction/Resurrection


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 18, 2011)

Manface said:


> 1. Ice Nine Kills- The Greatest Story Ever Told
> 2. As I Lay Dying- Parallels
> 3. Sylosis- After Lifeless Years
> 4. Disarmonia Mundi- Mind Tricks
> 5. Feed Her To The Sharks- Extinction/Resurrection


 
You necro'ed an old ass thread, and you only named 2 metal bands :v


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 18, 2011)

Posting in a necro thread 
The Drapery Falls - Opeth
History of the Other Side - Versailles
I Will Return - The Black Dahlia Murder
Libertheme - Behemoth
The Hero - Amon Amarth

Not necessarily top 5, but I tried to keep it balanced...


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2011)

Two thousand nine
How did you even _find_ this?

\At least my posts from back then weren't _too_ embarrassing


----------

